# Skip missing



## Kurs0010 (Nov 9, 2016)

Has anyone else not had any shows with skip mode lately? I haven’t since Thursday and shows that typically get skip mode are all missing it.


----------



## bellbm (Dec 16, 2003)

Same here. Have had a few sporadic ones since Thursday, but missing most


----------



## Mr Tony (Dec 20, 2012)

same here but I have a Roamio and not an edge
(running TE3 software)


----------



## Bruce24 (Jan 8, 2003)

The last show I recorded that had Skip data was Magnum PI on Friday night. I didn't try to record anything on Saturday, but got nothing on Sunday or Monday and the stuff I recorded at 8/8:30 tonight has has no skip data.


----------



## Michael S. Dannhauser (Feb 17, 2021)

Not working on Romio either


----------



## Chevelleman (Feb 28, 2016)

No recent skips for me either. I hope this doesn't have anything to do with the recent layoffs at Tivo.


----------



## badlypoor (Sep 27, 2017)

Same problem on the bolt 2


----------



## Hahn Niv (Jan 5, 2020)

I've noticed the same thing on my Roamio. I haven't had any new skips in a few days. I've still got a few shows that were recoreded awhile ago that have skips but nothing in the past week.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

SM Failures are tracked here: Skip not available on shows recorded tonight


----------



## Noelmel (Nov 6, 2014)

Nothing for me either past 4 days. Roamio TE4 21.10.2.V11 have recordings from all the major channels NBC / ABC / FOX / CBS / CW and nothing on any show any channel. I hope they don’t do away with it! I miss it so much! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kurs0010 (Nov 9, 2016)

Noelmel said:


> Nothing for me either past 4 days. Roamio TE4 21.10.2.V11 have recordings from all the major channels NBC / ABC / FOX / CBS / CW and nothing on any show any channel. I hope they don't do away with it! I miss it so much!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Today I had General Hospital and Young and the Restless with skip mode! So that's a good sign....


----------



## susandennis (Dec 10, 2001)

No autoskip showing for me since Tuesday (the 9th). I'm in 'conversation' with TiVo via Twitter over the issue. It appears to be new news to them. They are, at least, asking a lot of questions.


EDIT: All of last night's (Thursday's) recordings have autoskip back. WHEW.


----------



## Don Sarge (Feb 27, 2021)

Bought a new Edge mid-Jan 2021. SKIP worked fine for a couple of weeks or so, then it just disappeared. First I tried the usual Unplug / Reboot. Still no Skip after several days. Next I tried phoning TiVo support; put on hold forever; never got to talk to a human; finally tried their chatbot. "Jayarama" (sp?) replied that "this is a known problem" and offered no ETA for a fix. Since then, Skip seems to come and go. Some usually Skip-able shows have it, some don't. I've seen no predictable pattern to the outages. I NEVER see ANY shows on the Guide with the "SKIP" icon anymore. That said, if I record shows that have always been Skip-able in the past, some of them actually record with working Skip, some do not, even on the same night.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Don Sarge said:


> That said, if I record shows that have always been Skip-able in the past, some of them actually record with working Skip, some do not, even on the same night.


Many use this thread: Skip not available on shows recorded tonight to document SM problems.


----------



## Don Sarge (Feb 27, 2021)

JoeKustra said:


> Many use this thread: Skip not available on shows recorded tonight to document SM problems.


Thanks Joe, I'll try reposting there.


----------

